# Build Maloof Inspired Furniture



## Rick_Boyett

I wonder how well this compares with Hal Taylor's videos and plans.


----------



## toddc

Rick - I can only speak for the videos and templates that I have seen. I have not seen plans or videos offered by anyone else at this time.


----------



## toddc

Thanks 3fingerpat.

This might not have come to mind for me except that we recently had to get a new DVD player and one of the bonuses was that it would play DVD's burned in my computer.


----------



## Splinters

Great review Todd! Being in the process of completing Scott's simple rocker I agree totally with your read of the dvd's and templates. http://splinterswoodworks.blogspot.com/2010/02/scott-morrison-inspired-custom-rocking_23.html

I will be doing a blog post here when the rocker is finished…


----------



## toddc

Splinters - I am looking forward to your final post. I have been following the progress at your site and the chair looks great.


----------



## GHaugen

I had the pleasure of meeting Scott and his wife in St. Paul, MN. last spring when they exhibited at the American Craft Council show. His work is absolutely stunning! He's also one of the nicest guys around. I'd highly recommend anything that he's involved with-it will be top notch.


----------



## toddc

Greg - It is great to hear you had a chance to meet him and see his work first hand. Scott is genuinely a great guy.

His work is amazing. Did you get to see that incredible Rocker Cradle?

One of the things that impresses me so much is that he has taken the sculpted look to so many other pieces of furniture. He has a great portfolio.


----------



## CaptainSkully

I will say that these chairs you guys build blow me away. They are my favorite projects to watch here on LJ, even though I'm not personally interested in building one (yet). They almost look like something H.R. Giger would've designed.

One thing I had a question about is how does everybody legally jump on the Maloof bandwagon? I must've seen half a dozen people cranking out videos and plans for what seems to me a proprietary design. There have been discussions on the Forum about when you can legally sell something based on someone else's design. Does Mrs. Maloof get a cut?

BTW Todd, phenomenal review.


----------



## toddc

Captain Skully-

Scott gets asked that all of the time and I asked him myself. I will relay what was shared with me in a nutshell.

Scott was one of the lucky guys that got to spend some real time learning from Sam Maloof. Sam knew exactly what Scott was planning on doing and he gave him his blessing with the stipulation that Scott had to give Sam credit. That is why you will see his work as Maloof inspired.

I was thinking that I should get with Scott and do an interview so we can hear his story. He had a great ongoing relationship with Sam Maloof and he has done well building and selling his furniture to make a living. He is not just a woodworker, he is a business man and that is what makes him successful.

He not only built the rocker, but he has designed and built many other pieces on his own. He is very creative in many ways and I am not sure that he ever sleeps.


----------



## toddc

Another thought on Scott Morrison.

I think that Scott's work and his generosity both honor the spirit of Sam Maloof.

And I think that Sam Maloof would be more concerned with Scott's character than his work.


----------



## dakremer

the guy above (Seane360) is a *SPAMMER*...do *NOT* click on his link


----------



## toddc

Thanks for the heads up dakremer!

Actually looks like MattODoors is a spammer too.


----------



## MidgardWarrior

Hi Todd,

Thanks for the wonderful review. I want to buy both the DVD's (I'm just saving up). I wondered about the quality, but thanks to you I have no worries and get it as soon as I can. That Sculpted Cradle is also wonderful.

Rian, South Africa


----------



## toddc

Rian,

An added value is the support that Scott will give you. He is very generous with information and help if you need it.


----------



## lighthearted

I am curious how this compares to the Charles Brock DVD set-anyone know?


----------



## toddc

lighthearted - I have not seen Charles Brock's DVD's personally. I have seen very positive reviews on the products from both individuals.

I would say that both Scott and Charles are very competent, friendly, and helpful woodworking instructors.

I endorse Scott's product as I have seen his work personally, have had many conversations with him, and feel comfortable in knowing that he will treat anybody as good as he has treated me.

My lack of endorsement for Charles is simply due to the fact I have not seen his product personally.


----------



## lighthearted

thanks Todd! I own the Brock DVD and plans and IMO the DVD is not detailed enough and goes by a little quickly.
The plans are clear and complete. I was just hoping for a little more of a lesson rather than an overview of the steps involved.


----------

